# Il Chelsea è campione d'Europa 2020/2021.



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione. 

Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

Strameritata, complimenti ai Blues


----------



## 7vinte (29 Maggio 2021)

Raggiungono la Juve 
Complimenti a Tuchel, contento per Thiagone


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

Come scritto, è sempre così: questi derby d'Europa vengono vinti sempre dalla squadra con più tradizione. Non si scappa.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Maggio 2021)

Vittoria meritata


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Maggio 2021)

godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Onestamente non me lo sarei mai aspettano.. Grandissimo Himler comunque allenatore molto bravo.

Hanno comunque speso 200 mln.. alla fine se vuoi prendere i giovani prendi quelli forti


----------



## Solo (29 Maggio 2021)

Peppino senza Messi la Champions la vince solo alla PlayStation.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea 3 champions con cambio di allenatore durante la stagione se non sbaglio


----------



## Swaitak (29 Maggio 2021)

che failure sto sity ,tanto l'emiro caca soldi


----------



## gabri65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Barcellomafiellona e Guardiola schiavi a vita della congiunzione astrale Messi/Xavi/Iniesta.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351498 ha scritto:


> Come scritto, è sempre così: questi derby d'Europa vengono vinti sempre dalla squadra con più tradizione. Non si scappa.



Eh beh.. la famigerata tradizione europea del Chelsea. Squadra storica, innumerevoli palloni d'oro e finali a non finire


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2021)

Ennesimo fallimento made in guardiola.


----------



## Snake (29 Maggio 2021)

alla faccia di Nasser


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Pampu7;2351503 ha scritto:


> Chelsea 3 champions con cambio di allenatore durante la stagione se non sbaglio



2*


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Hhahaha il Chelsea ha lo stesso numero di coppe campioni dei Gobbi solo che ci hanno messo 10 anni


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Bene così! Ai prossimi Europei potremo schierare un titolare della squadra campione d'Europa


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Russia vs Emirati Arabi Uniti 1-0.


----------



## Mika (29 Maggio 2021)

Kessie+Kante in Italia sarebbe una mediana disumana.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2021)

Guardiola ha vinto solo con Xavi, Iniesta e Messi insomma. 

Mah, sti guru della panchina....


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2351506 ha scritto:


> Eh beh.. la famigerata tradizione europea del Chelsea. Squadra storica, innumerevoli palloni d'oro e finali a non finire



Magari avessimo la tradizione del Chelsea in Europa negli ultimi 10-15 anni


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351518 ha scritto:


> Magari avessimo la tradizione del Chelsea in Europa negli ultimi 10-15 anni



Magari avessimo i soldi del Chelsea


----------



## Pit96 (29 Maggio 2021)

Vince il Chelsea, squadra che nessuno dava per favorita a inizio anno. Vincono con la difesa a 3 tra l'altro.
Contento per Thiago. 
Spero che Kante vinca il pallone d'oro


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Gran lavoro del tedesco dai.. questo è arrivato a metà stagione ed ha messo apposto una squadra trasandata dal Gattuso inglese.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351523 ha scritto:


> Gran lavoro del tedesco dai.. questo è arrivato a metà stagione ed ha messo apposto una squadra trasandata dal Gattuso inglese.



esattamente, a dimostrazione che l'allenatore non conta nulla cit.


----------



## Giangy (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Contento per il Chelsea, vittoria meritata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2021)

vincere con Werner punta titolare è un'impresa non da poco


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Maggio 2021)

Quello che volete, ma che stile sta dimostrando il City. Nessuno si é tolto la medaglia, Guardiola é andato per primo é l'ha anche baciata. Che classe. Ricordo bene Manchester 2003, i perdenti l'hanno subito tolta dal collo  , imparare a perdere prima di vincere, é la lezione della vita. Complimenti Pep, tornerai in alto.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Maggio 2021)

Ste scene mi mettono una malinconia assurda. Mi manca festeggiare le nostre vittorie


----------



## wildfrank (29 Maggio 2021)

14 anni fa c' eravamo noi sul tetto d'Europa. Sembrano passati 14 secoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Kante da pallone d'oro dai.. giocatore impressionante ha vinto un modiale ed CL da protagonista


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Conte faceva bene a volere Kantè, è qualcosa di mostruoso. Centrocampista di livello assoluto. Meno male che i nati dopo non l'hanno preso, perché c'è stato un momento in cui il genio lampard non lo faceva giocare, e poteva partire.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2351548 ha scritto:


> Conte faceva bene a volere Kantè, è qualcosa di mostruoso. Centrocampista di livello assoluto. Meno male che i nati dopo non l'hanno preso, perché c'è stato un momento in cui il genio lampard non lo faceva giocare, e poteva partire.



Incredibile...


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Kantè colossale! Anima di questo Chelsea


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Comunque allenatore esonerato e vittoria champions, 2 su 2 per il Chelsea. 
Esonero di Pioli a novembre, e alziamo l'ottava, firmiamo?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.




Lo scorso anno sono arrivate in finale squadre che spendevano
Quest'anno, una che ha speso 200 e passa mln, ed un'altra che spende ogni anno.. anzi entrambi spendono
L'anno ancora prima ha vinto il Liverpool che spende, è arrivato il Tottocoso che non spende ma è la classifca cenerentola che si vede spesso in CL tipo Monaco Porto Dortmund ecc

Morale della favola.. se vuoi arrivare a certe partite devi spendere.. va bene spendere per i giovani anche ma devi prendere quelli forti.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2021)

Chrissonero;2351553 ha scritto:


> Kantè colossale! Anima di questo Chelsea



Un pò quello che è per noi Franck. Sono giocatori più determinanti di quelli offensivi.


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351563 ha scritto:


> Lo scorso anno sono arrivate in finale squadre che spendevano
> Quest'anno, una che ha speso 200 e passa mln, ed un'altra che spende ogni anno.. anzi entrambi spendono
> L'anno ancora prima ha vinto il Liverpool che spende, è arrivato il Tottocoso che non spende ma è la classifca cenerentola che si vede spesso in CL tipo Monaco Porto ecc
> 
> Morale della favola.. se vuoi arrivare a certe partite devi spendere.. va bene spendere per i giovani anche ma devi prendere quelli forti.



Ed è cosi da sempre, se spendi (bene) arrivi, sennò stai a guardare...o preghi di essere la favola di turno.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Bah, ritmi alti e tutto quello che volete, ma 3 tiri in porta totali in 97 minuti.

1 tiro per il city, 2 del chelsea.

Non l'ho vista tutta, ma mi è sembrata una partita da 0-0 da portare ai rigori


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2021)

corvorossonero;2351559 ha scritto:


> Comunque allenatore esonerato e vittoria champions, 2 su 2 per il Chelsea.
> Esonero di Pioli a novembre, e alziamo l'ottava, firmiamo?



Noi non siamo il Chelsea, i nostri allenatori che hanno vinto le Champions hanno giocato almeno due finali ciascuno, Sacchi 2 consecutive, Capello addirittura 3 anche se una sola vinta, Ancelotti 3 finali in 5 anni. Altra dimensione proprio.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Maggio 2021)

Mamma mia che percorso per Edouard Mendy. Dall ufficio di collocamento in 2016 cioé senza lavoro 6 anni fa, a 24 anni, a vincitore di Champions sei anni dopo. Fantastico! 

Poi Kante è un fenomeno con un umiltà incredibile. Uomo eccezionale fuori dal campo e giocatore favoloso che meriterebbe il pallone d'oro sicuramente. Solo 1m68 ma si mangia tutti i centrocampisti del mondo


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Contento di leggere supercoppa europea: Villareal-Chelsea 

alla faccia dei supermegafantastiliardi, la supersega e gli altri boss a partire dall'Ovino


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2351573 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che percorso per Edouard Mendy. Dall ufficio di collocamento in 2016 cioé senza lavoro 6 anni fa, a 24 anni, a vincitore di Champions sei anni dopo. Fantastico!
> 
> Poi Kante è un fenomeno con un umiltà incredibile. Uomo eccezionale fuori dal campo e giocatore favoloso che meriterebbe il pallone d'oro sicuramente. Solo 1m68 ma si mangia tutti i centrocampisti del mondo



quoto

Bello quando il lavoro e la fatica sportiva, quella vera, viene ripagata


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351574 ha scritto:


> Contento di leggere supercoppa europea: Villareal-Chelsea
> 
> alla faccia dei supermegafantastiliardi, la supersega e gli altri boss a partire dall'Ovino



Ma se il Chelsea è una squadra petrodollaro come il City e PSG dai..


----------



## Jino (29 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351566 ha scritto:


> Bah, ritmi alti e tutto quello che volete, ma 3 tiri in porta totali in 97 minuti.
> 
> 1 tiro per il city, 2 del chelsea.
> 
> Non l'ho vista tutta, ma mi è sembrata una partita da 0-0 da portare ai rigori



Partita molto tattica, del Chelsea. All'italiana per dire. E guardacaso vincono quasi sempre le squadre tattiche, rispetto a quelle offensiva e spettacolari.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351574 ha scritto:


> Contento di leggere supercoppa europea: Villareal-Chelsea
> 
> alla faccia dei supermegafantastiliardi, la supersega e gli altri boss a partire dall'Ovino



ahahahha ma se Abramovich ha speso un mare di soldi per il Chelsea. L'unico non sceicco che gli tiene testa tra l'altro.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (29 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351575 ha scritto:


> quoto
> 
> Bello quando il lavoro e la fatica sportiva, quella vera, viene ripagata



 D'accordissmo con te Maurizio91. La "fatica sportiva vera" quella sconosciuta dei carcerati rubentini.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351578 ha scritto:


> Ma se il Chelsea è una squadra petrodollaro come il City e PSG dai..





corvorossonero;2351581 ha scritto:


> ahahahha ma se Abramovich ha speso un mare di soldi per il Chelsea. L'unico non sceicco che gli tiene testa tra l'altro.


in effetti l'ho sparata abbastanza alla cavolo 

diciamo che ho fatto il paragone con il City..su canale 5 hanno dato le cifre spese dal City e mi sono impressionato

Si salva il Villareal, almeno questa è povera 



Jino;2351579 ha scritto:


> Partita molto tattica, del Chelsea. All'italiana per dire. E guardacaso vincono quasi sempre le squadre tattiche, rispetto a quelle offensiva e spettacolari.


Direi proprio di sì

Guardiola ha sottovalutato la solidità del Chelsea, presentandosi con il suo solito modo di giocare senza punte reali. E ha chiuso la partita senza tirare in porta.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Maggio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2351587 ha scritto:


> D'accordissmo con te Maurizio91. La "fatica sportiva vera" quella sconosciuta dei carcerati rubentini.



Che infatti è bene che continuino a tenere le loro manacce luride lontanissime dalla coppa.
Spero sempre in una bella eliminazione agli ottavi anche per la stagione 2021/2022. Ma anche la squalifica in partenza mi andrebbe bene


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Maggio 2021)

Chelsea che raggiunge quota 2 champions come i gobbi, ma in 10 anni.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (30 Maggio 2021)

Maurizio91;2351600 ha scritto:


> Che infatti è bene che continuino a tenere le loro manacce luride lontanissime dalla coppa.
> Spero sempre in una bella eliminazione agli ottavi anche per la stagione 2021/2022.* Ma anche la squalifica in partenza mi andrebbe bene *



 Bellissima!!
La mentalità di questa società è vomitevole, all'opposto dei valori del calcio e dello sport in generale.
" Vincere non è importante, ma è l'unica cosa che conta" diceva Boniperti , una delle formule piu orrende perché tra parentesi si capisce che per vincere tutto è permesso pur di truffare, di mentire.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Maggio 2021)

ma al Chelsea non possiamo proprio scipparne qualcun altro,oltre a Tomori ?
Magari qualche panchinaro scontento 

A parte giroud


----------



## folletto (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Non sono sorpreso più di tanto dal risultato, ho visto qualche volta giocare il Chelsea con Tuchel in panca e mi ha impressionato. Ma poi una squadra che ha in panchina Pulisic e Zyech......tanta roba davvero e hanno parecchi giovani molto bravi.


----------



## LukeLike (30 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2248699 ha scritto:


> Mah...incredibile certi miracolati...questo appena esonerato dal PSG si ritrova al Chelsea...Allegri invece sta a spasso da 2 anni..





Super_Lollo;2248711 ha scritto:


> Incredibile Tuchel.. non me ne capacito.





Giangy;2248726 ha scritto:


> Tuchel non mi sembra un grandissimo allenatore, nel PSG ha vinto perchè c'è sempre stata una squadra di campioni. Detto questo strano davvero che il Chelsea non abbia pensato ad Allegri, ma anche a Spalletti fermo anche lui da 2 anni ormai.


----------



## el_gaucho (30 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351546 ha scritto:


> Kante da pallone d'oro dai.. giocatore impressionante ha vinto un modiale ed CL da protagonista



Più un Europa League e due premier.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Maggio 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle;2351611 ha scritto:


> ma al Chelsea non possiamo proprio scipparne qualcun altro,oltre a Tomori ?
> Magari qualche panchinaro scontento
> 
> A parte giroud



Abraham, prestito con diritto. per me è un giocatore molto forte, alla Tomori.


----------



## sottoli (30 Maggio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2351636 ha scritto:


> Abraham, prestito con diritto. per me è un giocatore molto forte, alla Tomori.



Lui e ziyech


----------



## Maurizio91 (30 Maggio 2021)

Tifo'o;2351546 ha scritto:


> Kante da pallone d'oro dai.. giocatore impressionante ha vinto un modiale ed CL da protagonista


Assolutamente d'accordo



LukeLike;2351630 ha scritto:


>


Ehhh le cantonate si prendono.
Per fortuna direi, l'imprevedibilità del calcio è una delle cose che lo rendono bello.

Io penso che un buon 90% dei milanisti all'annuncio di Pioli ha decretato la fine del Milan, nuovo giro in Europa League e Pioli che verrà esonerato entro fine stagione.


----------



## Goro (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Contento per il Chelsea, quando investi nei giovani forti poi i risultati arrivano


----------



## kekkopot (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.


Un applauso alla dirigenza del PSG


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



Ne ero certo avrebbe vinto il chelsea.

Guardiola è certamente geniale per idee calcistiche e mentalità però davvero delle volte non mi capacito di come possa prendersi certi rischi inutili se rapportati al vantaggio della situazione di gioco.

Il gol che decide la finale è da polli e non perchè sia stato un errore marchiano da parte di un difensore del city ma perchè è tutta la situazione tattica cosi delicata che basta una lettura sbagliata per concedere una prateria.
E cosi è stato.....
E' bastato che uno del city non accorciasse su una palla coperta per venire bucati come dilettanti.
La linea difensiva sull'interruttore on/off-palla coperta/palla scoperta-corsa avanti/corsa indietro è saltata.


Io resto sempre fermamente convinto che la crisi del calcio italiano sia tanto economica e tecnica di conseguenza ma non appena passerà questo periodo, e passerà, la nostra scuola calcio resta all'avanguardia.
Punto di riferimento per tutti.
C'è stata l'epopea italiana, poi quella spagnola e ora è il tempo delle inglesi.


----------



## Albijol (30 Maggio 2021)

Godo soprattutto per Leonardo e Stragodo per il Chelsea che in pochi anni ha raggiunto le Champions della Juve, ma senza siringhe né sangue versato


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Maggio 2021)

Leonardo che licenzia Tuchel dimostra per l’ennesima volta la sua incompetenza.

In due anni abbiamo avuto due tra i peggiori ds: lui e Mirabelli.


----------



## kipstar (30 Maggio 2021)

non ho letto tutto il thread....
ma dico solo che il Celsi ha lo stesso numero di CL della giuve.....così tanto per far capire....


----------



## Djici (30 Maggio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2351881 ha scritto:


> Leonardo che licenzia Tuchel dimostra per l&#8217;ennesima volta la sua incompetenza.
> 
> In due anni abbiamo avuto due tra i peggiori ds: lui e Mirabelli.



Ma hai ragione... Con il senno di poi.
Perché?
Perché quando Tuchel era al PSG, non ho MAI incontrato tifosi qui sul forum o anche nella vita che non dicevano che erano dei veri dilettanti al PSG... E che avere miliardi da spendere per giocatori era inutile fino a quando saranno allenati da quel perdente di Tuchel.
Tutti lo hanno sempre massacrato.
Però dopo Leonardo diventa l'incapace.
Si, Tuchel ha vinto. Ma chi ci avrebbe scommesso quando è arrivato al Chelsea.
Secondo me, ne Abramovich e nemmeno lui se lo avrebbe mai immaginato.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2351901 ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione... Con il senno di poi.
> Perché?
> Perché quando Tuchel era al PSG, non ho MAI incontrato tifosi qui sul forum o anche nella vita che non dicevano che erano dei veri dilettanti al PSG... E che avere miliardi da spendere per giocatori era inutile fino a quando saranno allenati da quel perdente di Tuchel.
> Tutti lo hanno sempre massacrato.
> ...



Il problema è che Leonardo sono 3-4 che inanella disastri su disastri.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2021)

ibracadabra9;2351881 ha scritto:


> Leonardo che licenzia Tuchel dimostra per l&#8217;ennesima volta la sua incompetenza.
> 
> In due anni abbiamo avuto due tra i peggiori ds: lui e Mirabelli.



Tuchel é stato cacciato perché aveva perso lo spogliatoio. Alla fine ha fatto una buona scelta.


----------



## Djici (30 Maggio 2021)

Andreas89;2351904 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che Leonardo sono 3-4 che inanella disastri su disastri.



Questo è un altro discorso che posso pure condividere... A Leonardo direi che ha probabilmente più colpe nella perdita di Thiago Silva che su Tuchel.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2351901 ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione... Con il senno di poi.
> Perché?
> Perché quando Tuchel era al PSG, non ho MAI incontrato tifosi qui sul forum o anche nella vita che non dicevano che erano dei veri dilettanti al PSG... E che avere miliardi da spendere per giocatori era inutile fino a quando saranno allenati da quel perdente di Tuchel.
> Tutti lo hanno sempre massacrato.
> ...



infatti, tuchel veniva spernacchiato ovunque come uno dei tanti guardiola wannabe, ma alla fine è sempre cosi se vinci sei un campione se perdi un co...


----------



## Djici (30 Maggio 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2351927 ha scritto:


> infatti, tuchel veniva spernacchiato ovunque come uno dei tanti guardiola wannabe, ma alla fine è sempre cosi se vinci sei un campione se perdi un co...



A me quello che mi sembra veramente ridicolo e il discorso che fanno in molti "e un perdente".
Ma tutti "sono perdenti" prima di "vincere".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2351938 ha scritto:


> A me quello che mi sembra veramente ridicolo e il discorso che fanno in molti "e un perdente".
> Ma tutti "sono perdenti" prima di "vincere".



appunto, vatti a rileggere, ammesso che ci sia ancora, il topic su allegri  quelli che ora lo rivorrebbero all'epoca scrivevano che era stato miracolato da ibra, che è un incompetente perche solo un incompetente avrebbe perso lo scudetto contro conte nonostante ibra, che dopo l'esperienza col milan al massimo avrebbe allenato una squadra del calibro del cagliari ecc...


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

Djici;2351901 ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione... Con il senno di poi.
> Perché?
> Perché quando Tuchel era al PSG, non ho MAI incontrato tifosi qui sul forum o anche nella vita che non dicevano che erano dei veri dilettanti al PSG... E che avere miliardi da spendere per giocatori era inutile fino a quando saranno allenati da quel perdente di Tuchel.
> Tutti lo hanno sempre massacrato.
> ...



Nella champions vinta da tuchel c'è tanto del lavoro di lampard e , ancor prima , di sarri e conte.
Difficile dare troppi meriti all'allenatore francamente, se non quelli di aver guidato bene la squadra nella fase decisiva della stagione.
Ottimo lavoro da traghettatore ma da allenatore non mi sbilancio.

Il chelsea comunque vince la seconda champions della sua storia cambiando allenatore a stagione in corso.
Di matteo prese la prima squadra ai primi di marzo, tuchel ai primi di febbraio.
Strano e curioso parallelismo.


----------



## koti (30 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2351517 ha scritto:


> Guardiola ha vinto solo con Xavi, Iniesta e Messi insomma.
> 
> Mah, sti guru della panchina....



Ha vinto solo una trentina di trofei, ad appena 50 anni. 

La Champions è comunque una competizione che va molto a fortuna e stato di forma nei momenti decisivi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2351517 ha scritto:


> Guardiola ha vinto solo con Xavi, Iniesta e Messi insomma.
> 
> Mah, sti guru della panchina....



Veramente di campionati ne ha vinti a bizzeffe e un pò ovunque.
Usando lo stesso metro altrimenti dovremmo dire che conte è un principiante, visto che in europa fa solo figuracce.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2021)

koti;2351957 ha scritto:


> Ha vinto solo una trentina di trofei, ad appena 50 anni.
> 
> La Champions è comunque una competizione che va molto a fortuna e stato di forma nei momenti decisivi.





diavoloINme;2351960 ha scritto:


> Veramente di campionati ne ha vinti a bizzeffe e un pò ovunque.
> Usando lo stesso metro altrimenti dovremmo dire che conte è un principiante, visto che in europa fa solo figuracce.



Ma siete seri?

Guardiola ha avuto in mano una squadra stellare dopo l' altra.
Perfino Pioli avrebbe vinto 10 campionati.

Ah, con quel Barca persino Luis Enrique ha vinto la Champions.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Maggio 2021)

.


----------



## koti (30 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352009 ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri?
> 
> Guardiola ha avuto in mano una squadra stellare dopo l' altra.
> Perfino Pioli avrebbe vinto 10 campionati.
> ...


Quindi anche Sacchi è robetta. Ripeto, 30 trofei in 10 anni o poco più. Se è scarso Guardiola non so cosa dovremmo dire degli altri allenatori.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352009 ha scritto:


> Ma siete seri?
> 
> Guardiola ha avuto in mano una squadra stellare dopo l' altra.
> Perfino Pioli avrebbe vinto 10 campionati.
> ...



Certo, ma la squadra stellare bisogna meritarsela.
Luis enrique da uomo barca può aver vinto la champions ma perché bayern e city hanno contattato guardiola e non lui?

Poi ti ripeto : se guardiola è un bluff conte è un dilettante.
Onestà intellettuale prima di tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2021)

koti;2352031 ha scritto:


> Quindi anche Sacchi è robetta. Ripeto, 30 trofei in 10 anni o poco più. Se è scarso Guardiola non so cosa dovremmo dire degli altri allenatori.



Sacchi non so cosa fosse, per me è stato geniale in assoluto anticipando i tempi e modo di giocare.
Ma come allenatore in senso stretto non lo so, non so giudicare.
È durato qualche anno, e dopo il Milan il vuoto.

Non ho nemmeno detto Guardiola sia scarso.

Ho solo detto che ha vinto una CL con Xavi, Iniesta e Messi.
Ha vinto i campionati sempre avendo la squadra più forte.

Non ci vedo nulla di trascendentale, tutto qui.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2352034 ha scritto:


> Certo, ma la squadra stellare bisogna meritarsela.
> Luis enrique da uomo barca può aver vinto la champions ma perché bayern e city hanno contattato guardiola e non lui?
> 
> Poi ti ripeto : se guardiola è un bluff conte è un dilettante.
> Onestà intellettuale prima di tutto.



Non è un bluff, ci mancherebbe.
Sa fare il suo lavoro in modo ottimo ed è senz altro persona intelligente.
Ma non ho dubbi sia sopravvalutato.
Magie non ne fa nemmeno lui, e si è visto benissimo.

Poi sai meglio di me, tanto volte si paga la marca più che la sostanza.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

pazzomania;2352035 ha scritto:


> Sacchi non so cosa fosse, per me è stato geniale in assoluto anticipando i tempi e modo di giocare.
> Ma come allenatore in senso stretto non lo so, non so giudicare.
> È durato qualche anno, e dopo il Milan il vuoto.
> 
> ...



Sono giudizi approssimativi di chi guarda solo i risultati senza guardare cosa si apporta alla materia calcio. 
Sacchi e guardiola in epoche diverse sono stati due geni.

Prima di Sacchi, per dire una fesseria qualsiasi, non esisteva nemmeno la doppia seduta di allenamento. 

Esiste il calcio prima di Sacchi e quello dopo di Sacchi. 
Per mille altri motivi guardiola ha rivoluzionato il calcio. 

La grandezza di questi due teorici sta nel fatto che ciò che hanno insegnato lo hanno tramutato in fatti. 
Se poi vogliamo giudicare un allenatore da un trofeo vinto anziché perso facciamolo ma quando un allenatore in erba deve studiare calcio studia Sacchi e guardiola, non allegri.


Resto sbigottito quando leggo di milanisti che non rendono onore a Sacchi. 
Un genio.
Un maestro di calcio.


----------



## Tsitsipas (30 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2351950 ha scritto:


> Nella champions vinta da tuchel c'è tanto del lavoro di lampard e , ancor prima , di sarri e conte.
> Difficile dare troppi meriti all'allenatore francamente, se non quelli di aver guidato bene la squadra nella fase decisiva della stagione.
> Ottimo lavoro da traghettatore ma da allenatore non mi sbilancio.
> 
> ...



e per un nulla non vinceva anche nel 2007 quando esonerarono Mourinho e presero Grant
e Terry scivolò sul rigore decisivo contro il Manchester


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

Tsitsipas;2352050 ha scritto:


> e per un nulla non vinceva anche nel 2007 quando esonerarono Mourinho e presero Grant
> e Terry scivolò sul rigore decisivo contro il Manchester



Vero. 
A questo punto non può essere un caso. 
Mondo schizofrenico quello del Chelsea.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Maggio 2021)

diavoloINme;2352043 ha scritto:


> *Sono giudizi approssimativi di chi guarda solo i risultati senza guardare cosa si apporta alla materia calcio.
> Sacchi e guardiola in epoche diverse sono stati due geni.*
> 
> Prima di Sacchi, per dire una fesseria qualsiasi, non esisteva nemmeno la doppia seduta di allenamento.
> ...



Perfetto. 

Guardiola ad oggi é indiscutibilmente il miglior allenatore al mondo, la gente si fissa sui risultati, ma mai sul metodo. Uno che va in Germania e cambia fisiologicamente il Bayern (e ne paga il prezzo) tanto che le sue idee sono state usate con successo anche in nazionale portando al titolo mondiale, andate a vedere cosa dicono ora i dirigenti del Bayern su di lui e se si pentono dell'esonero (tra l'altro perché aveva rotto con lo spogiatoio). Al City sta facendo un lavoro straordinario, uno dovrebbe vederle le partite prima di commentare, si parla di soldi chiaro (e chi non li ha?), ma non é che prima di lui il City era questa macchina mostruosa (e dire che di soldi ne spendeva). Il Barca é veramente una sua creazione, aiutato da un giocatore fantastico hanno dato spettacolo per anni in Europa ache dopo di lui (mantenendo la stessa idea di gioco).

Quello che mi sorprende di più di Guardiola é la capacità di far migliorare i suoi giocatori, é veramente incredibile come chiunque riesca a raggiungere il suo massimo potenziale sotto Pep. Non parliamo del suo lato umano che é immenso poi.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Maggio 2021)

Buciadignho;2352063 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> Guardiola ad oggi é indiscutibilmente il miglior allenatore al mondo, la gente si fissa sui risultati, ma mai sul metodo. Uno che va in Germania e cambia fisiologicamente il Bayern (e ne paga il prezzo) tanto che le sue idee sono state usate con successo anche in nazionale portando al titolo mondiale, andate a vedere cosa dicono ora i dirigenti del Bayern su di lui e se si pentono dell'esonero (tra l'altro perché aveva rotto con lo spogiatoio). Al City sta facendo un lavoro straordinario, uno dovrebbe vederle le partite prima di commentare, si parla di soldi chiaro (e chi non li ha?), ma non é che prima di lui il City era questa macchina mostruosa (e dire che di soldi ne spendeva). Il Barca é veramente una sua creazione, aiutato da un giocatore fantastico hanno dato spettacolo per anni in Europa ache dopo di lui (mantenendo la stessa idea di gioco).
> 
> Quello che mi sorprende di più di Guardiola é la capacità di far migliorare i suoi giocatori, é veramente incredibile come chiunque riesca a raggiungere il suo massimo potenziale sotto Pep. Non parliamo del suo lato umano che é immenso poi.



Il gol che ha deciso la finale è ovviamente figlio dell'integralismo tattico di pep.
Ma i geni sono così: prendere o lasciare .

Guardiola non vuole vincere ma stravincere. 
Non aspetta la mossa avversaria ma gioca la sua mossa. 


Può piacere o non piacere ma pensa e produce calcio laddove il 90% degli allenatori imita.


----------



## Giangy (30 Maggio 2021)

Mi sono letto le ultime parole rilasciate di Thiago dopo la vittoria in champions. Praticamente ha mandato una sfrecciata al PSG. Applausi per lui. Nell’intervista dice che ogni volta che il PSG veniva eliminato dalla champions, era sempre colpa di qualcuno.


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Maggio 2021)

In 18 anni questi hanno vinto 5 Premier League, 5 FA Cup e 2 UEFA Champions League. Complimenti presidente Abramovic: altro che sceicchi della m...chia.


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Maggio 2021)

Gunnar67;2352316 ha scritto:


> In 18 anni questi hanno vinto 5 Premier League, 5 FA Cup e 2 UEFA Champions League. Complimenti presidente Abramovic: altro che sceicchi della m...chia.



Dimenticavo, credo anche un paio di UEFA Europa League. Scusate se e' poco...


----------



## unbreakable (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2351495 ha scritto:


> Grazie alla vittoria per 1-0 conto il City, il Chelsea si è laureato campione d'Europa 2020/2021. E' il secondo titolo per Blues nella competizione.
> 
> Guardiola ancora a mani vuote. Prima Champions vinta da Tuchel.



beh su guardiola è capitata la maledizione di yayà tourè


----------



## vannu994 (1 Giugno 2021)

Gunnar67;2352316 ha scritto:


> In 18 anni questi hanno vinto 5 Premier League, 5 FA Cup e 2 UEFA Champions League. Complimenti presidente Abramovic: altro che sceicchi della m...chia.



Beh Gunnar da quando c'è Abramovich il Chelsea ha speso 1,5 Miliardi... Non proprio Noccioline ahahahahahah


----------

